# Culturebloom/Vday



## SonRisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Today . . . Question though. WHy do so many people say "I can't wear culturebloom lipstick, reds don't look right on me." Culturebloom has been a bright fuschia on everyone I've put it on so far - myself included. Are you all seeing something I'm not?!?!







(I took these pictures 10 hours AFTER applying the makeup, so excuse any fading or bleeding - lipwise. I just reapplied the gloss) 





















Face: Strobe Cream

Eyes: Bare Canvas with 217 as base, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, Royal Wink on lid with 236 brush, Iris Print over royal wink with 236 brush. Carbon on outer lid and crease with 219 brush, spring up! on browbone with 275 brush and overgrown on inner eye with 239 brush (coulda been cleaner I know :-/). Engraved and carbon as top and bottom liner. Fibre Rich mascara and Strut on brows.

Cheeks: Refined Golden, Lavendar Sky and Spring Up!

Lips: Cranberry and Magenta lipliners, Culturebloom lipstick and Budding lustreglass.

*Vday*
















Face: Studio Moisture Cream/Strobe Cream/Fix +

Eyes: Beiging all over, Pretty Twisted in crease with 224 brush, Meadowland on lower browbone/upper crease with 217 brush, Goldbit on browbone with 275 brush, Metamorph on eyelid with 239 brush, Turquoise pigment on outer lid with 219 brush. Metamorph on inner eye and outer browbone with 275 brush. Tealo to line upper lid and underneath lower lashes. Metamorph on lower waterline with 266 brush. Fibre Rich mascara. Strut/Folie on brows

Cheeks: Stereo Rose MSF

Lips: Lip Treatment, Isabella Blow lipstick, Groovy Move lipstick and Boy Magnet lipglass.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 19, 2006)

I love culturebloom lipstick on you! It's sooo stunning.Love your fotd by the way (=


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 19, 2006)

i like the cb lipstick it looks a bit orangey on me but good and on my sis a bit redder i actually thing this is a very versatile l/s

i love the first set of pics this whole collection i am in love with so seeing new ways to use the colors make me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the second set of pics are so cool the touch of green on under the brows is so artistic..and u really are an artist 

u and jude just blow me away


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow an MA with NO foundation...we don't see things like that in hawaii....i love the looks esp the eyes!

Allan


----------



## brandi (Feb 19, 2006)

i LOVE it! i'm glad i know what to do with these colors! i really wanted to try culturebloom lip but my friend was like oh no don't try that it's too bright it's going to make you look more filipino! i was soo mad i was just w/e i'll try it the next time i come all by myself!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 19, 2006)

Loving both looks! But in the Valentines Day one you used my favourite (meadowland).  So that one gets the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 19, 2006)

I think people just respond to the intensity of the color and say that they can't wear "reds" - they just aren't being very precise in their use of language. Or perhaps they are referring to the entire collection, which includes Poppy hop, which is more red (orange) than what some people are comfortable wearing. Personally, I love both culture bloom and poppy hop. 
Curious - what do you think of botanical? I'm a freckled redhead also and am wondering if this one is a necessity. I got the rest of the e/s in the collection and am LOVING their brightness but I do have some similar (?) e/s in my collection (I am thinking satin taupe and flirty number, but I could be wrong).


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 19, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 19, 2006)

I love both looks equally they are perfect.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 19, 2006)

both are ab fab risa! i love the liner in your v-day look. perfect =)


----------



## Bianca (Feb 19, 2006)

Love the pink lips in the above picture!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 19, 2006)

You look gorgeous in the last picture on the first FOTD. Its great.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_You look gorgeous in the last picture on the first FOTD. Its great._

 
Ditto =)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_Ditto =)_

 

my thoughts too.
I love the Culturebloom l/s on you, it turns pink..


----------



## stacey (Feb 19, 2006)

sexy sexy


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy shit!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 19, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 19, 2006)

i'm going to mac today to buy that cranberry lipliner because of your fotd's haha. i doubt i can pull it off but damn it's just so gorgeous on you!!

your makeup looks perfect, flawless. i love both looks especially the lips


----------



## KJam (Feb 19, 2006)

Both looks are mind-blowingly gorgeous


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I Love Your Make~up Girlie It Is Always Gorgeous! But The Valentine Day Look Is Super Duper Fly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tricky (Feb 19, 2006)

both FOTDs are gorgeous! i really love the eyes in the second look. beautiful as always!

i bought culturebloom l/s and i love it. to me it is a sheer red w/ a fuschia overtone. it's a really pretty l/s, you can wear it sheer or build the color up.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love the lips in the first one, and the eyes in the second. But they're both really hot.


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 19, 2006)

Look at you, rocking all the LE colors on your day off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it!

And your Culturebloom look is gorgeous! I didn't want any of the lip products until just now ...


----------



## user3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Love the eye combos!

I can't really say because I have seen Culturebloom in person.


----------



## bella dee (Feb 20, 2006)

heeyy risa..gorgeous as always!!

but for the culturebloom thing..i thought it looked a little funky on me too.  but that was without a gloss over it.  but when i applied just plain ol' fashion lipglass over it i thought it looked totally different, and i loved it evenn more! but to me it looks a hell of a lot more fuschia on you. and i thought in the tube it was gona be more pink, but oh well i duno. its still gorgeouss!


----------



## mooracr03 (Feb 20, 2006)

wow you're absolutely stunning.  Culturebloom looks amazing on you, even after the 10 hours!


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 20, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love seeing your FOTD's.


----------



## tracie (Feb 20, 2006)

culturebloom did look pretty red on me, but its still a beautiful l/s.  and i absolutely adore your green/turquoise look, I wish i had even 1/10th of your talent


----------



## cattie (Feb 20, 2006)

I love both of these looks. Culturebloom looked really red in the store, I didn't test it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I wish I had bought it!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 20, 2006)

You look so so so beautiful!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you think it's the Budding lustreglass that morphs it into fuchsia? I hope Culturebloom l/s isn't too fuschia on me! I can't pull it off like you!


----------



## user4 (Feb 20, 2006)

i really love that first look!!!


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 20, 2006)

very nice looks

thanks


----------



## User34 (Feb 20, 2006)

::speechless::
   Your looks are so perfect!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Feb 20, 2006)

ya, all of the above, after hearing about the reds in the lipstick, then actually seeing a photo of it , i want it soo bad now. u got some serious skills


----------



## pointe_dreams (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh Risa, you're awesome as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it when you post.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 20, 2006)

wow, the v-day look is absolutely stunning


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 20, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## littlemissmagic (Feb 20, 2006)

hahaha i tried and just bought the culturebloom lipstick today and depending on the lighting, i see fuchsia or red! fine be me, though


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 20, 2006)

yay u  used pretty twisted! it looks awesome!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 21, 2006)

Culturebloom is Red on me but I top it with Buddling also to tone it down when I dont want such a red lip.  On the MA that sold it to me, it was bright bright pink.  I'm gonna go back for Poppy Hop (is that what its called? haha) when I get to NYC.


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 21, 2006)

I love both looks, but the VDay one is my fav!!  That liner is KILLER!!  Totally perfect application...you are effing amazing, Risa!!


----------



## kris_chopard (Feb 21, 2006)

I love ur looks! You have such perfect skin, perfect eyes, perfect nose and perfect pout!
What colour did u use for ur brows?


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 21, 2006)

I love the second look!!!!

and I hope no one hates me for this one...but I think the green in the first look doesn't look exactly right...could be because it looks matte and I think it would have looked better if you'd used Metamorph and Overgrown blended together? 
I hope you don't get offended by my saying that.


----------



## lola336 (Feb 21, 2006)

you look amazing in both pics!  and i think this collection is perfect for you. as for culturebloom..it doesnt go on red at all on me.  i usually put it on lightly to get a stain..but i can see how the color in the tube can be scary.  i like that its a lustre...so glossy....its my favorite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 
_I love the second look!!!!

and I hope no one hates me for this one...but I think the green in the first look doesn't look exactly right...could be because it looks matte and I think it would have looked better if you'd used Metamorph and Overgrown blended together? 
I hope you don't get offended by my saying that._

 
I hear what you're saying. Unfortunately, the lighting in these pictures doesn't really capture the frostiness of it :-/


----------



## Chelly (Feb 22, 2006)

beautiful!!  wat camera do you have?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 22, 2006)

Culture Bloom definitely looks red on me...it looks more pink on everyone else I see pictures of, I swear! I'm wearing it in my new FOTD and yeah...it's red, haha.


----------



## sonodara (Feb 24, 2006)

Risa - can you recommend a lipstick that is close to Blow?
It looks like an awesome color.


----------

